# Attn: All Santa Ana CC's



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

whats the word for this years easter sunday...whats this years location, as we remeber, last year we all got kicked out of memorial park, and ended up at Hart park, IMO memorial is a good location, "memorial park was packed on easter '04". all the oc clubs should get together and plan something out so we dont have a problem this year

66wita6, A&W, and anyone else from oc on this site, Whats your input on this?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT MILE SQUARE, IT'S A BIG PARK, IVE SEEN FUCNTION'S CRACC THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES FROM CAR CLUBS FROM OTHER COUNTY'S.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

MILE SQUARE IS A BUST, PARK RANGERS DONT FORGET AND AFTER THATSHOOTING ABOUT TEN YEARS AGO,LOWRIDERS ARE OFF LIMITS. WHE TRIED BACK IN 2000 RANGERS SHUT US DOWN QUICK. LEGALLY THEAY ADMITED THEAY COULD NOT KICK US OUT BUT THEAY COULD CHECK FOR REG,INS,MOD SUSP ETC ETC ETC WHE ENDED UP AT BOLSA THAT YEAR AND NOW THATS OFF LIMITS.THIS IS THE MOST INPORTANT LOWRIDER DAY OF THE YEAR FOR US IN OC SO LETS FIND A PARK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ITS BETTER TO HAVE IT AT HEART PARK ...BUT THEY BETTER WACTH OUT FOR THOSE PEOPLE THAT DO BURN OUTS THAT KILL IT FOR EVERYBODY YOU KNOW. JUST LIKE THE TOY FOR TOTS THEY HAD OVER THERE,NICE AND CALM....PEOPLE RIDING THE LOWRIDER BIKE AND CRUSIN SLOW .....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: problem is most clubs in OC do there own thing with out a lot of communication if you guys all stuck together and secured the required permits to have an event there maybe they would let it be, dont tell them ots for lowriders tell em its a big as wedding or something like that or a charity event to benefit the ronald mcdonald house you gotta be smarter than them they are always trying to shut us down my best lowrider memories are from mile square ill never forget the look on Nachos face when my regal served him badly and he didnt know what to do :biggrin: this picture mile square circa 1996 0r 97 34 inches on fennerstone gears back then that was doing something LOL


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Lets have it at Hart Park.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 30 2006, 01:24 AM~4732367
> *MILE SQUARE IS A BUST, PARK RANGERS DONT FORGET AND AFTER THATSHOOTING ABOUT TEN YEARS AGO,LOWRIDERS ARE OFF LIMITS. WHE TRIED BACK IN 2000 RANGERS SHUT US DOWN QUICK. LEGALLY THEAY ADMITED THEAY COULD NOT KICK US OUT BUT THEAY COULD CHECK FOR REG,INS,MOD SUSP ETC ETC ETC WHE ENDED UP AT  BOLSA THAT YEAR AND NOW THATS OFF LIMITS.THIS IS THE MOST INPORTANT LOWRIDER DAY OF THE YEAR FOR US IN OC SO LETS FIND A PARK
> *


They STILL dont let lowriders in. :thumbsdown:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 30 2006, 04:24 PM~4736045
> *They STILL dont let lowriders in. :thumbsdown:
> *


FUCC EM THEN, WE NOT ONLY GOT 2 FIND A SPOT FOR EASTER BUT ALSO A SPOT ON THE WEEKEND'S PERIOD.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2006, 01:31 PM~4735242
> *problem is most clubs in OC do there own thing with out a lot of communication if you guys all stuck together and secured the required permits to have an event there maybe they would let it be
> *


I also think this is something that we(OC car clubs) need to work on, we should get together and figure something out so that we dont run the risk of getting shut down, theres not too many of us out here in OC, so it shouldnt be too hard for us to get together and work something out


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn EASTER 06 shit cant wait. But check it out...I have been talking to Nasario 4rm Uniques CC. We have been talking about Easter and other shows. But he says that they HAVE BEEN trying to make a day and time that all Club members can meet up and plan it. Kinda hard to get everyone together at once to meet up and talk. But thats right, lack of communication with other clubs, clubs end up doing there own thing.

*like for example.... HEY A&W* THOSE DIGITS OF YOURS TTHAT YOU GAVE ME ARE WRONG. MESSAGE ME WITH THE RIGHT ONE. NEED HERMANS TO FIND OUT SOME PRICES FROM THE SHOP HES AT.


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah i remember all this good days at mile square, thing is its people without cars that always fuck it up, i think hart park is our best bet for now until all clubs here in OC unite like before and start doing shit together such as BBQ'S, baseball games with otherclubs anything to come out to the streets and cruize... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Unity thats all it takes ...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 04:17 AM~4740791
> *Damn EASTER 06 shit cant wait. But check it out...I have been talking to Nasario 4rm Uniques CC. We have been talking about Easter and other shows. But he says that they HAVE BEEN  trying to make a day and time that all Club members can meet up and plan it. Kinda hard to get everyone together at once to meet up and talk.  But thats right, lack of  communication with other clubs, clubs end up doing there own thing.
> 
> like for example.... HEY A&W THOSE DIGITS OF YOURS TTHAT YOU GAVE ME ARE WRONG. MESSAGE ME WITH THE RIGHT ONE. NEED HERMANS  TO FIND OUT SOME PRICES FROM THE  SHOP HES AT.
> *


Well right it down next time :twak: 

Hitm up at this number: 281, 23 oh, eight zero zero fo


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Jan 31 2006, 09:22 AM~4741347
> *Yeah i remember all this good days at mile square, thing is its people without cars that always fuck it up, i think hart park is our best bet for now until all clubs here in OC unite like before and start doing shit together such as BBQ'S, baseball games with otherclubs anything to come out to the streets and cruize... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Unity thats all it takes ...
> *


YEAH! What he ^^^ said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Jan 31 2006, 07:22 AM~4741347
> *Yeah i remember all this good days at mile square, thing is its people without cars that always fuck it up, i think hart park is our best bet for now until all clubs here in OC unite like before and start doing shit together such as BBQ'S, baseball games with otherclubs anything to come out to the streets and cruize... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Unity thats all it takes ...
> *



those were the good old days we used to sneak in 1/2 the VP's softball team and they were honorary members LMAO we used to make up what kind of cars they had. Only team we couldnt beat was groupe riverside they had a wicked softball team :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Jan 31 2006, 08:22 AM~4741347
> *Yeah i remember all this good days at mile square, thing is its people without cars that always fuck it up, i think hart park is our best bet for now until all clubs here in OC unite like before and start doing shit together such as BBQ'S, baseball games with otherclubs anything to come out to the streets and cruize... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Unity thats all it takes ...
> *


very well said...Unity is the problem here, so we should work on it...and as far as the softball games, thats something ive been thinking about for a while

714ogrider...try to get nasario to set some dates and post them up on here so we can get something going


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LAST TIME THAT O.C CLUBS WERE TO GET TOGETHER WAS AT BRISTOL BURGER, SANTANA , KLIQUE , FAMILY LEGACY, OLD TRADITIONS, SOUTHERN ROYALTY(DON'T REMBER WHO ELSE,BUT DEFINITLY NO UNIQUES), I'D SAY HART PARK,WITH THE RIGHT PERMITS THOU, AND IF I RECALL , SANTANA WAS ALSO DOIN DAMAGE AT THE BALL GAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2006, 05:23 PM~4744800
> *LAST TIME THAT O.C CLUBS WERE TO GET TOGETHER WAS AT BRISTOL BURGER, SANTANA , KLIQUE , FAMILY LEGACY, OLD TRADITIONS, SOUTHERN ROYALTY(DON'T REMBER WHO ELSE,BUT DEFINITLY NO UNIQUES), I'D SAY HART PARK,WITH THE RIGHT PERMITS THOU, AND IF I RECALL , SANTANA WAS ALSO DOIN DAMAGE AT THE BALL GAMES :biggrin:
> *


thats what we should be doing, meeting up somewhere and figuring something out...easter's the biggest day for us!

anyone else down for a softball game


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2006, 06:23 PM~4744800
> *LAST TIME THAT O.C CLUBS WERE TO GET TOGETHER WAS AT BRISTOL BURGER, SANTANA , KLIQUE , FAMILY LEGACY, OLD TRADITIONS, SOUTHERN ROYALTY(DON'T REMBER WHO ELSE,BUT DEFINITLY NO UNIQUES), I'D SAY HART PARK,WITH THE RIGHT PERMITS THOU, AND IF I RECALL , SANTANA WAS ALSO DOIN DAMAGE AT THE BALL GAMES :biggrin:
> *


Come on now homie, t-ball doesn't count


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:COME ON ,THATS NOT WHAT THE PIC IN LRM SHOWED OR SAID


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW ,MEMORIAL WAS CANCELLED DUE TO NOT HAVING THE DAM PERMIT


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2006, 06:35 PM~4744865
> *:wave:COME ON ,THATS NOT WHAT THE PIC IN LRM SHOWED OR SAID
> *


Post pictures.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE ,LOS VOY A BUSCAR,JUST GOTTA MOVE ALL THE STUFF IN THE GARAGE(HALF OF THE STUFF FROM THE ROOMS IN THIER),WILL POST THEM SOON....


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2006, 05:23 PM~4744800
> *LAST TIME THAT O.C CLUBS WERE TO GET TOGETHER WAS AT BRISTOL BURGER, SANTANA , KLIQUE , FAMILY LEGACY, OLD TRADITIONS, SOUTHERN ROYALTY(DON'T REMBER WHO ELSE,BUT DEFINITLY NO UNIQUES), I'D SAY HART PARK,WITH THE RIGHT PERMITS THOU, AND IF I RECALL , SANTANA WAS ALSO DOIN DAMAGE AT THE BALL GAMES :biggrin:
> *



Well i never did say that Uniques was at the last meeting, just said that he is telling me that he has been trying to get everyone together to talk about it and see whats up. But the way it looks it will be at Hart Park. But it would be nice to see all clubs meet up and talk about it. 

Shoot i was a youngester in those good old days you guys talk about.. Shit I would like to see things like that happen again.....

MrGroove83- Yea i am talking to him, trying to do what we all want on here UNITY!

Here is a Photo of Easter 2004 Bristol....damn that day was at Memorial Park I think that Easter was way better then Easter 2005


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 31 2006, 09:20 AM~4741646
> *Well right it down next time  :twak:
> 
> Hitm up at this number: 281, 23 oh, eight zero zero fo
> *



Damn it! is that how you guys did it in the marines? :0 lol oh,eight zero hahahahah

I did write it down....seven one four nine fiftyfive thiryfour etc....but some guy picked up and hung up lol


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 07:46 PM~4745515
> *Damn it! is that how you guys did it in the marines? :0  lol oh,eight zero    hahahahah
> 
> I did write it down....seven one four nine fiftyfive thiryfour etc....but some guy picked up and hung up lol
> *


Well no shit! :twak: 
Sergio does get pissed off when you his bitch!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 06:40 PM~4745477
> *Well i never did say that Uniques was at the last meeting, just said that he is telling me that he has been trying to get everyone together to talk about it and see whats up. But the way it looks it will be at Hart Park. But it would be nice to see all clubs meet up and talk about it.
> 
> Shoot i was a youngester in those good old days you guys talk about.. Shit I would like to see things like that happen again.....
> ...


bristol was bumper to bumper on Easter 04'....i remeber getting off on bristol off og the 22fwy and as soon as i hit 1st, it was gridlock all the way to macarthur


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 31 2006, 07:07 PM~4745654
> *Well no shit!  :twak:
> Sergio does get pissed off when you his bitch!
> *



hahaha Na more like he is MY BITCH am the one that GIVE HIM MONEY. He does what i say! 'HEY SERIGO GET OVER HERE BRISTOL AND 1st" and shit he is there....hahaha he does what i say and i pay him. SO he is my BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 09:40 PM~4746434
> *hahaha Na more like he is MY BITCH am the one that GIVE HIM MONEY. He does what i say!  'HEY SERIGO GET OVER HERE BRISTOL AND 1st" and shit he is there....hahaha he does what i say and i pay him. SO he is my BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dayam! Alright homie..I aint fucking with yo bitch man. :barf:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

maybe something can be brought up at the car show on feb 19th


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 31 2006, 11:38 PM~4747391
> *maybe something can be brought up at the car show on feb 19th
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 31 2006, 06:39 PM~4745938
> *bristol was bumper to bumper on Easter 04'....i remeber getting off on bristol off og the 22fwy and as soon as i hit 1st, it was gridlock all the way to macarthur
> *


if you can remember being on bristol and going all the way to the 405 freeway and getting off on beach blvd then your OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 31 2006, 10:38 PM~4747391
> *maybe something can be brought up at the car show on feb 19th
> *


I know Adam is a good speaker...he would have all the info when there use to be alliance meetings at bristol burger...he should get everyone together and bring this up


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2006, 10:35 AM~4750227
> *if you can remember being on bristol and going all the way to the 405 freeway and getting off on beach blvd then your OLD SCHOOL
> *


Dayam! I remember that shit..
Every exit would be closed on the damn 405. So we cruised the freeway :roflmao:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2006, 10:35 AM~4750227
> *if you can remember being on bristol and going all the way to the 405 freeway and getting off on beach blvd then your OLD SCHOOL
> *


If you can remember cruising Main St. You just plain *OLD* :biggrin: !


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn Homie your fucken old..or how bout Mc Fadden n Raitt all the way to Main.. :thumbsup: :biggrin: after Bristol was closed ..lol..fucken cops couldnt stop us... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whast the final word? wheres it gonna be at?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 1 2006, 12:56 PM~4751142
> *Damn Homie your fucken old..or how bout Mc Fadden n Raitt all the way to Main.. :thumbsup:  :biggrin: after Bristol was closed ..lol..fucken cops couldnt stop us... :biggrin:
> *


Damn johnny!
You OLD!


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

What up manny ready for Easter homie ... :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 1 2006, 01:34 PM~4751404
> *What up manny ready for Easter homie ... :thumbsup:
> *


TU-SAVES :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2006, 10:35 AM~4750227
> *if you can remember being on bristol and going all the way to the 405 freeway and getting off on beach blvd then your OLD SCHOOL
> *


Damn Homie your fucken old..or how bout Mc Fadden n Raitt all the way to Main.. after Bristol was closed ..lol..fucken cops couldnt stop us... WHAT UP "JHONNY"? REMEMBER ALL THAT,THOSE WHERE THE DAY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

What up D, hell yeah homie we lived down the street ..so you know we were out there till 4-5 picking up hoes lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 1 2006, 05:04 PM~4752791
> *What up D, hell yeah homie we lived down the street ..so you know we were out there till 4-5 picking up hoes  lol.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AY TE VA MANNY.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW BOUT THEM PUTTING CHAINS ON BRISTOL?BOY ,DID ALOT OF JENTE GET MAD AT THAT SHIT,AT THAT TIME COPS WOULD AT LEAST TELL YOU ITS TIME TO GO, FROM MUSIC PLUS TO JACK N THE BOX,TO MAIN AND EDINGER(TILL THE VATO GOT BLASTED THAT WAS UNDER THE CAR)....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OR CENNTENIAL PARK, THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK AT NIGHT...


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

why dose it have to be a park i mean why not get together and talk with some of the compines like brisol ound and get there premession to kick it there. ya a park is alot nicer but ?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BEHIND BRISTOL SOUNDS ARE HOMES,PROBLABLY THE ONES THAT CALL THE COPS ON THE CRUZING AND TRAFFIC ISSUES...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST LIKE KICKIN IT AT BRISTOL BURGER,COPS WANT YOU PARKED AT THEIR SIDE OF THE LOT NOT BY KFC ,OR YOU'LL GET TOWED AWAY,IT JUST SO HAPPENED THIS PAST SUNDAY,COP WAS COOL ,HE SAID JUST PARK ONTHE OTHER SIDE IF "YOUR EATING AT THE PLACE" :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 1 2006, 06:57 PM~4753572
> *AY TE VA MANNY.....
> *


Alright homie, I aint mad atcha :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 29 2006, 11:24 PM~4732367
> *MILE SQUARE IS A BUST, PARK RANGERS DONT FORGET AND AFTER THATSHOOTING ABOUT TEN YEARS AGO,LOWRIDERS ARE OFF LIMITS. WHE TRIED BACK IN 2000 RANGERS SHUT US DOWN QUICK. LEGALLY THEAY ADMITED THEAY COULD NOT KICK US OUT BUT THEAY COULD CHECK FOR REG,INS,MOD SUSP ETC ETC ETC WHE ENDED UP AT  BOLSA THAT YEAR AND NOW THATS OFF LIMITS.THIS IS THE MOST INPORTANT LOWRIDER DAY OF THE YEAR FOR US IN OC SO LETS FIND A PARK
> *


WE DOWN FOR HART PARK BUT WE GOTTA DO SOMETHING ABOUT PEOPLE LEAVEING THIER TRASH AND BEER BOTTLES BEHIND BEFORE THEY KICK US OUT TO BUT THAT JUST MY TWO CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

how about irvine park?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 31 2006, 11:38 PM~4747391
> *maybe something can be brought up at the car show on feb 19th
> *



This is actually about the third person that has sugested this and i think its a good idea. I'm going to get together some info about permits and presented to you guys on that day(FEB. 19) meanwhile keep the sugetions going. For the record, after the show at bristol sound few years back it will be next to imposible to have another organized event there because the sapd was pist because theay got tricked in to relesing the permits for a parking lot sale that turned out to be a car show  (i personally got the threatning phone call from Sgt. Fuller)And bristol brger is no longer onwed by my buddy Pete,He was the person who was about to take the sapd to court for harrasment of his customers"US"The new owner might not be as lowrider friendly as the previous owner is all i'm saying. My point is keep the sugestions coming but try to find a fresh spot that has not been burned yet.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

basically you guys need to "think outside the bun" try fullerton again or anaheim or GG. Santa Ana is burned theydont want lowriders there PERIOD


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 1 2006, 10:37 PM~4755074
> *how about irvine park?
> *


Irvine Park!
Shit..you would have to camp out since Friday morning, just to find a descent spot.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 1 2006, 09:55 PM~4755697
> *Irvine Park!
> Shit..you would have to camp out since Friday morning, just to find a descent spot.
> *


yeah irvine park is cool but in a bad spot they arent lo lo friendly. Just might have to travel to LA this year for easter and cruise bristol after i personally love easter but man as you get older and have to pay bills and insurance getting a 500.00 ticket isnt always in the equation LOL


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 1 2006, 10:43 PM~4755592
> *This is actually about the third person that has sugested this and i think its a good idea. I'm going to get together some info about permits and presented to you guys on that day(FEB. 19) meanwhile keep the sugetions going. For the record, after the show at bristol sound few years back it will be next to imposible to have another organized event there because the sapd was pist because theay got tricked in to relesing the permits for a parking lot sale that turned out to be a car show  (i personally got the threatning phone call from Sgt. Fuller)And bristol brger is no longer onwed by my buddy Pete,He was the person who was about to take the sapd to court for harrasment of his customers"US"The new owner might not be as lowrider friendly as the previous owner is all i'm saying. My point is keep the sugestions coming but try to find a fresh spot that has not been burned yet.
> *


keep us posted on the permits...you should look into other parks as well, but like mr.impala said, "think outside the bun"....theres alot of good sized parks in oc


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 1 2006, 07:15 PM~4754109
> *why dose it have to be a park i mean why not get together and talk with some of the compines like brisol ound and get there premession to kick it there. ya a park is alot nicer but ?
> *


i think the park is the best location for the fact that everyone bbq's that day...its alos been done at parks since i can remember


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 1 2006, 09:04 PM~4754836
> *WE DOWN FOR HART PARK BUT WE GOTTA DO SOMETHING ABOUT PEOPLE LEAVEING THIER TRASH AND BEER BOTTLES BEHIND BEFORE THEY KICK US OUT TO BUT THAT JUST MY TWO CENTS :biggrin:
> *


This is another big problem we need to fix...if everything goes well with getting a permit for which ever park, and we learn to clean p after ourselves we shouldnt have problems with getting future permits


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 1 2006, 10:55 PM~4755697
> *Irvine Park!
> Shit..you would have to camp out since Friday morning, just to find a descent spot.
> *



shit IRVINE! fuck i get pulled over in a STOCK REGAL There...first we need to think of making to the park with out getting pulled by Irvine PD......

Damn lets just Find out how much is a permite for the Hart Park. So that we dont gotta worry about getting rolled out......


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 1 2006, 11:11 PM~4755827
> *This is another big problem we need to fix...if everything goes well with getting a permit for which ever park, and we learn to clean p after ourselves we shouldnt have problems with getting future permits
> *



Shit how about gettinng someone to Donate some Rims or something...and first club/person that picks up the most trash get a free set of rims...lol......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 1 2006, 10:11 PM~4755827
> *This is another big problem we need to fix...if everything goes well with getting a permit for which ever park, and we learn to clean p after ourselves we shouldnt have problems with getting future permits
> *


THAT WHAT I'M SAYING IF WE GET TOGETHER MAY BE PITCH IN FOR THE PERMITS AND ALL HELP CLEAN UP THEY WON'T HAVE ANY REASON TO SAY NO.AFTER THE TOY DRIVE WHICH WAS A GOOD CAUSE MAD PROPS TO THE CLUBS THAT PUT THAT TOGETHER THERE WAS ALOT TRASH LEFT BEHIND. ANYWAYS PEACE


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 04:46 AM~4756587
> *Shit how about gettinng someone to Donate some Rims or something...and first club/person that picks up the most trash get a free set of rims...lol......
> *


How bout I donate a set of hubcap spinners, and *you* do all the trash pick up
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

swwwweeetttt i love them hubcap spinners :worship: :tongue:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't be hating!
[attachmentid=445753]
You get ALL four. :thumbsup:
tires not included


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn Manny are those the ones you busitn out with, on easter.... :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 2 2006, 11:29 AM~4757761
> *Damn Manny are those the ones you busitn out with on easter.... :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhh! It's a secret!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 1 2006, 06:02 PM~4753610
> *HOW BOUT THEM PUTTING CHAINS ON BRISTOL?BOY ,DID ALOT OF JENTE GET MAD AT THAT SHIT,AT THAT TIME COPS WOULD AT LEAST TELL YOU ITS TIME TO GO, FROM MUSIC PLUS TO JACK N THE BOX,TO MAIN AND EDINGER(TILL THE VATO GOT BLASTED THAT WAS  UNDER THE CAR)....
> *


you said Music Plus. Next youll say past BEST, PIC N SAVE and even past Federated :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 2 2006, 11:41 AM~4757833
> *you said Music Plus. Next youll say past BEST, PIC N SAVE and even past Federated  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 2 2006, 08:43 AM~4757201
> *How bout I donate a set of hubcap spinners, and you do all the trash pick up
> :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dam vince first you got sergio clowinin, now manny, LOL...despensa, your my homie, but that shit was just hilarious


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 2 2006, 09:41 AM~4757833
> *you said Music Plus. Next youll say past BEST, PIC N SAVE and even past Federated  :biggrin:
> *



zodys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2006, 02:45 PM~4758947
> *zodys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Come on now homie..Thats were my parents used to take me shopping for my school clothes. :tears:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Who remembers las Campanas on bristol n edinger... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 2 2006, 04:30 PM~4757414
> *Don't be hating!
> [attachmentid=445753]
> You get ALL four. :thumbsup:
> ...





those the ones all them rappers are talkin about.

they keep spinnin when u stop.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

gemco on 17th and grand now a target


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

How bout The Harbor Drive-in on the corner of Mc Fadden and Harbor..Now its full of hookers but then again, it was full of hookers back then too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cycos hydraulics when it was on mcfadden :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

DAM,you guys are olddddddddddddd :biggrin: 

remeber when you had to take a detour to go east on mcfadden past main


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 2 2006, 07:22 PM~4761407
> *DAM,you guys are olddddddddddddd :biggrin:
> 
> remeber when you had to take a detour to go east on mcfadden past main
> *


Man..That was like last week.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2006, 09:54 PM~4755684
> *basically you guys need to "think outside the bun" try fullerton again or anaheim or GG. Santa Ana is burned theydont want lowriders there PERIOD
> *


 :angry: AFTER WHAT HAPPENED ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND LAST YEAR,SEEMS THOSE FUCKERS WERE FILLING THIER QUOTAS FOR THE MONTH,FUCK,WRECKLESS DRIVING FOR PULLING A STANDING 3 WHEEL? I UNDERSTAND GETTING A TICKET AND DRIVING AWAY,BUT GETTING ARRESTED AND HAVING MY 6 TOWED AWAY, AND THE NEXT WEEKEND THEY STARTED GIVING EVEYBODY TICKETS, RICERS AND THE TONKA TRUCKS :angry:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 2 2006, 06:28 AM~4756891
> *THAT WHAT I'M SAYING IF WE GET TOGETHER MAY BE PITCH IN FOR THE PERMITS AND ALL HELP CLEAN UP THEY WON'T HAVE ANY REASON TO SAY NO.AFTER THE TOY DRIVE WHICH WAS A GOOD CAUSE MAD PROPS TO THE CLUBS THAT PUT THAT TOGETHER THERE WAS ALOT TRASH LEFT BEHIND. ANYWAYS PEACE
> *


THATS WHY THEY SHUT US DOWN AT BOLSA CHICA ON 17TH,AFTER THE LAST GATHERING,NOBODY PICKED UP AFTER THEM SELVES,BTW, :0 HAS ANY BODY TRIED CENNTENNIAL? :0


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 2 2006, 08:43 AM~4757201
> *How bout I donate a set of hubcap spinners, and you do all the trash pick up
> :thumbsup:
> *


awww fuck..... :angry: iight....can i get the ones with the chrome on them...But hey....they better spin and not stand still while am doing 20miles in hour down Bristol


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 31 2006, 09:50 PM~4747013
> *Dayam! Alright homie..I aint fucking with yo bitch man. :barf:
> *



*Hey MANNY* Sergio called me and told me what a good friend you are...hahaha fucken guy....that fool makes me laugh.....he the homie that will pick you up when ever you need him..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOW ABOUT CRAIG PARK IN BREA ITS LOCATED IMPERIAL AND THE 57 FREEWAY BIG PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 2 2006, 10:11 PM~4763430
> *HOW ABOUT CRAIG PARK IN BREA ITS LOCATED IMPERIAL AND THE 57 FREEWAY BIG PARK  :thumbsup:
> *


all the parks so real good...Adam is suppose to try and get permits, so i guess we'll have to wait and see which parks will allow us and then decide on where to go...hopefulle we can have it at hart park or memorial park again


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 2 2006, 03:16 PM~4759657
> *Who remembers las Campanas  on bristol n edinger... :biggrin:
> *


dont get me started on KMART, THRIFTY and the old guys who use to cut my hair next to Thrifty. How about the Montgomery Ward outlet on Main? Zody's right after stopping off at GEMCO for a hotdog.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 4 2006, 06:10 PM~4776909
> *all the parks so real good...Adam is suppose to try and get permits, so i guess we'll have to wait and see which parks will allow us and then decide on where to go...hopefulle we can have it at hart park or memorial park again
> *



:angry: Garden Grove Park was fine until people some how forgot what trash cans were for.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OLD DAY MAYBE WE SHOULD BRING SOME OF YOUR OLD PICTURES LIKE THE GUYS THAT DO THE 4TH STREET REUNION.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 5 2006, 04:48 AM~4780227
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OLD DAY MAYBE WE SHOULD BRING SOME OF YOUR OLD PICTURES LIKE THE GUYS THAT DO THE 4TH STREET REUNION.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SO WHAT UP WITH EASTER ANY WORD YET


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

so whats the word on the permits Adam, you should look into Hart park and Memorial


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

everyone can get permits seperately and take up all the spaces.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 7 2006, 08:46 PM~4799149
> *everyone can get permits seperately and take up all the spaces.
> *


that would be another option...."what do you think the chances are of the city giving a permit for the whole park"?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 4 2006, 09:24 PM~4778796
> *:angry: Garden Grove Park was fine until people some how forgot what trash cans were for.
> *


MAN I REMEMBER WHATCHING DUKES CC CRUISE IUT OF THERE AFTER THIER MEETINGS AND SEEING GOLDEN DREAM BEFORE LEO WENT FULL SHOW


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 7 2006, 09:43 PM~4799130
> *so whats the word on the permits Adam, you should look into Hart park and Memorial
> *


i spoke to Tatiana from the parks and recreation dept. She asked me a question i could not answer maybe somebody here can help.under what grounds were whe shut down last year,in other words what permit was the sapd requesting because as long as you are not blocking traffic the parking lot is intended for the members of the comunity to park while enjoying the park.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 7 2006, 09:46 PM~4799149
> *everyone can get permits seperately and take up all the spaces.
> *


This was done about 2 years ago for the toys for tots at bolsa. it worked out really good,this is definatelly an option worth looking in to.first whe hafto agree on a park so that whe all get permits for the same park.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 8 2006, 07:04 PM~4806533
> *This was done about 2 years ago for the toys for tots at bolsa. it worked out really good,this is definatelly an option worth looking in to.first whe hafto agree on a park so that whe all get permits for the same park.
> *


hopefully we can make a decision on the day of the show, cuz easter is almost around the corner and we still havent decided on anything


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any word on where the spot will be on easter ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 8 2006, 06:01 PM~4806510
> *i spoke to Tatiana from the parks and recreation dept. She asked me a question i could not answer maybe somebody here can help.under what grounds were whe shut down last year,in other words what permit was the sapd requesting because as long as you are not blocking traffic the parking lot is intended for the members of the comunity to park while enjoying the park.
> *


thats the point we never break the law BUT our cars break the laws and they threaten to tow us cite us etc. hydros tires to small tint no front plates loud music no license plate light wreckless driving and no insurance we get scared and we all leave cuz we know they are right. So you either leave or we need to have a cop or chp officer there with us on OUR side but that never happens


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 8 2006, 08:56 PM~4807284
> *any word on where the spot will be on easter ?
> *


hopefully it will be at either Memorial Park in Santa Ana or Hart Park in Orange


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 8 2006, 09:04 PM~4807310
> *hopefully it will be at either Memorial Park in Santa Ana or Hart Park in Orange
> *



Yea am with you on that one....

hopefully we can get something done the day of the show.....Just hope all the clubs/ Represenitives can make it out that day. Be nice to see all of Orange County clubs out on Easter at the Parks....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 8 2006, 11:41 PM~4808520
> *Yea am with you on that one....
> 
> hopefully we can get something done the day of the show.....Just hope all the clubs/ Represenitives can make it out that day. Be nice to see all of Orange County clubs out on Easter at the Parks....
> *


they can't stop us if we all come togehter and come to an understanding about how to make things better for the lowrider community :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 9 2006, 07:19 AM~4809242
> *they can't stop us if we all come togehter and come to an understanding about how to make things better for the lowrider community :thumbsup:
> *


i second that


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

im down to roll  
hopefully we can get the permit so the cops dont give us any shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IS IT EASTER YET :cheesy: MAN I'LL SETTLE FOR ANY PLACE THAT WILL JUST LET US KICK IT TACO STAND, PIZZA PLACE, GAS STATION ANY PLACE JUST TO HANG OUT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND THE CARS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 9 2006, 09:52 PM~4815179
> *IS IT EASTER YET  :cheesy: MAN I'LL SETTLE FOR ANY PLACE THAT WILL JUST LET US KICK IT TACO STAND, PIZZA PLACE, GAS STATION ANY PLACE JUST TO HANG OUT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND THE CARS
> *


shit it that the truth homie...but you know how the one-time is, out her in oc


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 9 2006, 09:52 PM~4815179
> *IS IT EASTER YET  :cheesy: MAN I'LL SETTLE FOR ANY PLACE THAT WILL JUST LET US KICK IT TACO STAND, PIZZA PLACE, GAS STATION ANY PLACE JUST TO HANG OUT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND THE CARS
> *



Shit i am with you on that...FUCK IT! does anyone own a house on Bristol with a big yard!? :biggrin: 

Easter is the day i look forward too....


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

65 Days Tell Easter..... :biggrin: So who is bringing the GIRLS!? :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

im more worried about the ''GRILLS'' :biggrin: i'm ready for some asada


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 10 2006, 02:07 PM~4820250
> *im more worried about the ''GRILLS'' :biggrin: i'm ready for some asada
> *


YEP GRILLS!!! TACOS, BEANS, RICE, ASADA...........damn......cant wait cant wait....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 10 2006, 01:07 PM~4820250
> *im more worried about the ''GRILLS'' :biggrin: i'm ready for some asada
> *


man i'll bring some asada and my grill just let me know where


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont kow how far you guys want to travel but i spoke with a few chp out here and they told me its cooll to have a cruz and hang out on easter as long as no gang violence. i hop my car and shit and they dont trip i have no trunk lid or front plates and my bumber was off for a while and still no hassel. its all the way in lake elsinore about 1hr from santa ana. hit me up if you guys might think about it.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

I THINK THEY WANTED TO HAVE IT LOCALY,KINDA OF A ROAD TRIP TO THE LAKE,PLUS ,AINT THAT SPOT USED MORE FOR THE MOTOCROSS VATOS? NO CONCRETE, ALL DIRT?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

na its all asphalt. and no the cycle guys hang out a aspot like 15min from the lake


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hey i roll all the way down to santa ana every sun dont tell me we all cant do it for one day


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Feb 12 2006, 03:50 PM~4833971
> *I THINK THEY WANTED TO HAVE IT LOCALY,KINDA OF A ROAD TRIP TO THE LAKE,PLUS ,AINT THAT SPOT USED MORE FOR THE MOTOCROSS VATOS? NO CONCRETE, ALL DIRT?
> *


Yeah! it needs to be local..people like 714_OG_RIDER get all peda and won't be able to make it back home.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 13 2006, 10:17 AM~4838673
> *Yeah! it needs to be local..people like 714_OG_RIDER get all peda and won't be able to make it back home.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....Remind him of those coronas he had in vegas


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Feb 12 2006, 02:50 PM~4833971
> *I THINK THEY WANTED TO HAVE IT LOCALY,KINDA OF A ROAD TRIP TO THE LAKE,PLUS ,AINT THAT SPOT USED MORE FOR THE MOTOCROSS VATOS? NO CONCRETE, ALL DIRT?
> *


Im with you on that one...Easter is kind of a tradition for us Santa Ana car clubs, so it wouldnt really make sense to move it...and besides its always been OC since i can remember


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 13 2006, 04:13 PM~4841121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....Remind him of those coronas he had in vegas
> *


lol..i remember that... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MORE INFO BOUT EASTER SUNDAY AT THE SHOP OPENING 2/19/O6 IN ANA.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WITH EVERY ONE IN THE OC AIN'T THERE ANY WHERE WE JUST KICK IT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 14 2006, 10:42 PM~4851079
> *WHAT'S UP WITH EVERY ONE IN THE OC AIN'T THERE ANY WHERE WE JUST KICK IT
> *


TTT...Hopefully we can decide on something this sunday


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY ,IT'LL GET RESOLVED uffin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT :0


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

b u m p


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ATM


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2006, 12:46 PM~4875308
> *ATM
> *


SEE YOU AT THE SHOW TODAY


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey what happen am taking it no one got together and had a meeting for Easter after the SUN SCREEN show? saw alot of people leaving even some that logg on here...wont mention no names.....Hey *A&W* your ride was looking clean at the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 02:08 AM~4885602
> *Hey what happen am taking it no one got together and had a meeting for Easter after the SUN SCREEN show? saw alot of people leaving even some that logg on here...wont mention no names.....Hey A&W your ride was looking clean at the show.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...I shot another coat of clear on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 12:08 AM~4885602
> *Hey what happen am taking it no one got together and had a meeting for Easter after the SUN SCREEN show? saw alot of people leaving even some that logg on here...wont mention no names.....Hey A&W your ride was looking clean at the show.... :biggrin:
> *


WAS WONDERING THAT TOO.WE GOT THE EARLY AND LEFT A LITTLE AFTER THE HOP NO ONE SAID ANYTHING SO WE SPLIT IF YOU GUYS GET TOGETHER FOR THE MEETING HIT US UP WE WILLING TO HELP


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 20 2006, 09:10 AM~4886546
> *WAS WONDERING THAT TOO.WE GOT THE EARLY AND LEFT A LITTLE AFTER THE HOP NO ONE SAID ANYTHING SO WE SPLIT IF YOU GUYS GET TOGETHER FOR THE MEETING HIT US UP WE WILLING TO HELP
> *


i talked to adam at the show, and he mentioned getting permit applications for all the clubs that way every one does get a permit...i also talked to a couple guys from Old Traditions and it looks like there pretty much got the their mind set on Hart Park


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DEPENDS ON WHAT TIME YOU GOT TO SPEAK TO ADAM,WHETHER IN FRONT OF THE SHOP OR IN BACK,IT JUST COULD'VE BEEN MORE BETTER IF WE ALL GOT TOGETHER..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THATS WHAT I'M SAYING IT WOULD HAVE BEEN COOL TO GET TOGETHER


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 21 2006, 06:48 PM~4897098
> *DEPENDS ON WHAT TIME YOU GOT TO SPEAK TO ADAM,WHETHER IN FRONT OF THE SHOP OR IN BACK,IT JUST COULD'VE BEEN MORE BETTER IF WE ALL GOT TOGETHER..
> *


YEAH I TALKED TO HIM A LIL WHILE AFTER 11...I HUNG AROUND AFTER THE HOP BUT DIDNT HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT A MEETING SO I SPLIT


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I spoke to many different people at different times. It seems as if everybody whants hart park. . Howe about whe get together saturday at about 6:00 p.m. to talk about this? (at bristol burger)There is a lot of people in o.c that dont visit this forum, therefore before whe make an oficial decision whe need to contact them.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Renee. She is the special events cordinator for the boys and girls club in the city of santa Ana. I presented this to her in a form of a fundraiser for them. For about $5.00 a car we might be able to use their field. So whe whill have a great location for easter and at the same time whe will be helping our comunity. What do you guys think? Would you guys consider this as an option?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA, THAT WAY THE S.A.P.D WILL SEE THAT WE ARE PART OF THE SAME COMUNITY THAT THEIR SUPPOSE TO BE BACKING UP..WHAT PARK WHERE YOU PEOPLES TALKING BOUT ?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: A TODA MADRE


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 05:42 PM~4904254
> *I just got off the phone with Renee. She is the special events cordinator for the boys and girls club in the city of santa Ana. I presented this to her in a form of a fundraiser for them. For about $5.00 a car we might be able to use their field. So whe whill have a great location for easter and at the same time whe will be helping our comunity. What do you guys think? Would you guys consider this as an option?
> *


Interesting!!! :scrutinize: 

What are their rules?
What feild are we talking about?
What time can we move in?
What time will they kick us out?
Can there be a hop?
Can we bring the grills?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TRIED TO CALL CCITY OF ORANGE FOR HART PARK PERMITS RANGE FROM 60.00 TO 430.00 DEPENDING ON HOW MANY PEOPLE IT WAS A RECORDING SO LEFT NUMBER BUT NO ONE CALLED BACK


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 05:42 PM~4904254
> *I just got off the phone with Renee. She is the special events cordinator for the boys and girls club in the city of santa Ana. I presented this to her in a form of a fundraiser for them. For about $5.00 a car we might be able to use their field. So whe whill have a great location for easter and at the same time whe will be helping our comunity. What do you guys think? Would you guys consider this as an option?
> *


 ya i will do that hit me up and see what happens.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 22 2006, 07:17 PM~4905978
> *Interesting!!! :scrutinize:
> 
> What are their rules?                        pending
> ...


Everything is still in the begining stages. Renee seems really excited about the idea. We are working our way up the later to gt the final aproval and rules.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 04:42 PM~4904254
> *I just got off the phone with Renee. She is the special events cordinator for the boys and girls club in the city of santa Ana. I presented this to her in a form of a fundraiser for them. For about $5.00 a car we might be able to use their field. So whe whill have a great location for easter and at the same time whe will be helping our comunity. What do you guys think? Would you guys consider this as an option?
> *


this sounds like a plan, keep us updated adam


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 09:57 PM~4907102
> *Everything is still in the begining stages.  Renee seems  really excited about the idea. We are working our way up the later to gt the final aproval and rules.
> *


hey sounds like a good idea Adame, but are we gonna be able to BBQ and do all the good stuff that we would normally do at a Park? Hey Am always down to help out the community or someone else...... :biggrin: 

See you guys! Adame is thinking OUT SIDE OF THE BUN, like MR IMPALA said too.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 23 2006, 06:08 AM~4908880
> *hey sounds like a good idea Adame, but are we gonna be able to BBQ and do all the good stuff that we would normally do at a Park? Hey Am always down to help out the community or someone else...... :biggrin:
> 
> See you guys! Adame is thinking OUT SIDE OF THE BUN, like MR IMPALA said too.
> *


Bitch! :twak: Didn't you see, I already asked that question!

and he said: Everything is still in the begining stages. Renee seems really excited about the idea. *We are working our way up the later to gt the final aproval and rules.*


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 23 2006, 08:30 AM~4909325
> *Bitch! :twak: Didn't you see, I already asked that question!
> 
> and he said: Everything is still in the begining stages. Renee seems really excited about the idea. We are working our way up the later to gt the final aproval and rules.
> *



:angry: Hey I sent that message from work...and after i sent it I didnt see it on the page to go back and edit when i did notice that you already asked that..... :uh: 

:biggrin: So how is the new clear coat on the MONTE?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 08:57 PM~4907102
> *Everything is still in the begining stages.  Renee seems  really excited about the idea. We are working our way up the later to gt the final aproval and rules.
> *


:uh: SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS GONIG TO BE HELD ON A SCKOOL AND NOT A PARK, SHIT I'LL GIVE IT A TRY,BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK THE OTHER O.C CLUBS WILL RESPOND? CAUSE WE'RE TRYING TO MAKE THE CITY THINK IT'S NOT GONNA BE LIKE THE LATE 80'S, EARLY 90'S ,WE'VE ALL GROWN UP ,DON'T DO STUPID SHIT NO MORE,CAUSE SO FAR AT ALL THE GATHERINGS THAT WE'VE BEEN TO,AT A PARK OR CRUZING BRISTOL, ITS BEEN COOL SO FAR,EXCEPT FOR THE CAGA PALOS THAT DO BURN OUTS :angry: OR THINK THEY SPEED RACER,ALL THAT MATTERS IS TO SHOW THEM THAT OTHER THAN SHOWING CARS ON EASTER,WE TRY TO DO IT AS A FAMILY FUNCTION,SHOWING THE SHORTYS HOW ITS DONE ON EASTER SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2006, 06:39 PM~4914249
> *:uh: SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS GONIG TO BE HELD ON A SCKOOL AND NOT A PARK, SHIT I'LL GIVE IT A TRY,BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK THE OTHER O.C CLUBS WILL RESPOND? CAUSE WE'RE TRYING TO MAKE THE CITY THINK IT'S NOT GONNA BE LIKE  THE LATE 80'S, EARLY 90'S ,WE'VE ALL GROWN UP ,DON'T DO STUPID SHIT NO MORE,CAUSE SO FAR AT ALL THE GATHERINGS THAT WE'VE BEEN TO,AT A PARK OR CRUZING BRISTOL, ITS BEEN COOL SO FAR,EXCEPT FOR THE CAGA PALOS THAT DO BURN OUTS :angry:  OR THINK THEY SPEED RACER,ALL THAT MATTERS IS TO SHOW THEM THAT OTHER THAN SHOWING CARS ON EASTER,WE TRY TO DO IT AS A FAMILY FUNCTION,SHOWING THE SHORTYS HOW ITS DONE ON EASTER SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


All clubs should get together and see what they got to say or think about it.
Another thing is....getting a member from each club (in OC) to the meeting spot on that day.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 24 2006, 02:17 AM~4917741
> *All clubs should get together and see what they got to say or think about it.
> Another thing is....getting a member from each club (in OC) to the meeting spot on that day.
> *


SO WHY DON'T WE ALL MEET SOME WHERE AND TALK ABOUT IT.WE ALL SAY WE DOWN TO MEET AND TALK AT THE SHOW BUT NOTHING HAPPEND COME ON GUYS WE GOT TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT EASTER AND THE WAY LOWRIDING IN OC IN GENERAL. IT NOT ONLY ABOUT TODAY IT IS FOR THE NEXT GENERATION THE KIDS WHAT WE DO AFFECTS THEM. WHO KNOWS WHAT SPOTS WILL BE LEFT IF ANY FOR THEM TO CRUISE .ANY WAYS THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 24 2006, 06:31 AM~4918115
> *SO WHY DON'T WE ALL MEET SOME WHERE AND TALK ABOUT IT.WE ALL SAY WE DOWN TO MEET AND TALK AT THE SHOW BUT NOTHING HAPPEND COME ON GUYS WE GOT TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT EASTER AND THE WAY LOWRIDING IN OC IN GENERAL. IT NOT ONLY ABOUT TODAY IT IS FOR THE NEXT GENERATION THE KIDS WHAT WE DO AFFECTS THEM. WHO KNOWS WHAT SPOTS WILL BE LEFT IF ANY FOR THEM TO CRUISE .ANY WAYS THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *



There is a meeting schedulde for tomorow at 6:00 p.m. It will be held at bristol Burger. I have omly had a chance to contact the folowing Car clubs in O.c

Klique
Old traditions
Temtations
Uniques
Family Legacy
And Anybody reading this consider youreself contacted :biggrin: 
Do us all a favor and spread the word about the meeting .Whe only have one day.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

update on boys and girls club

Spoke to Robert Santana, Operations Manager at the Santa Ana Site. He liked the idea and he took it to his General Manager. General Manager also liked the idea. Last and final step is to take it to the board of directors. There is a meeting set up for Wendsday Feb. 28. I think this is a great oportunity to show Santa Ana that were here to help. I know this is more politics than we are use to, but thats the name of the game to get ahead. It has to start somewhere, today the boys and girls club maybe tomorow Santa Ana bowl.

This is what theay asked me to present to them that day(at the meeting)

(1)Who are whe
(2)How long have whe been doing this
(3)How many cars are expected
(4)What time would whe come in and what time would whe be leaving

Thats pretty much it.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS COOL,ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET AT SOUTHERN ROYALTY? I TOLD ACER FROM CLASSICS......


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 22 2006, 03:58 PM~4903892
> *I spoke to many different people at different times.  It seems as if everybody whants hart park. . Howe about whe get together saturday at about 6:00 p.m. to talk about this? (at bristol burger)There is a lot of people in o.c that dont visit this forum, therefore before whe make an oficial decision whe need to contact them.
> *


sounds good, im there....anyone else?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR THE CALL ADAM :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO YOUR GOING TO CRUZ TO LAKE ELSNORE AFTER THE MEETING ADAM?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah,probably in my blazer


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALOT OF CLUBS SHOW UP LAST NIGHT.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA ,ALOT OF POSITIVE FEED BACK,COULD BE THE START TO ORGANIZING EVENTS IN THE O.C.....


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

so what got accomplished?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 26 2006, 01:40 PM~4932302
> *so what got accomplished?
> *


(1)Easter this year will be held at Hart Park in Oange
(2)There is a new cruise night for O.C It will be held onece a month on bristol/central(starting Sat MARCH 11)
(3)pending car show/bbq for 5 de mayo weekend


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 26 2006, 08:06 AM~4930695
> *YEA ,ALOT OF POSITIVE FEED BACK,COULD BE THE START TO ORGANIZING EVENTS IN THE O.C.....
> *



SI SE PUEDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OH HELL YEA! uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 26 2006, 09:06 AM~4930695
> *YEA ,ALOT OF POSITIVE FEED BACK,COULD BE THE START TO ORGANIZING EVENTS IN THE O.C.....
> *


its good to see all the clubs getting together to try to get shit done for orange county....thumbs up to everyone that showed up


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

im down to roll for easter let us know what time.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

pm me for info


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we gonna do an egg hunt or something for the little ones


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 26 2006, 02:54 PM~4932335
> *(1)Easter this year will be held at Hart Park in Oange
> (2)There is a new cruise night for O.C It will be held onece a month  on bristol/central(starting Sat MARCH 11)
> (3)pending car show/bbq for 5 de mayo weekend
> *



Yea nice to see alot of the Clubs come out and here what Adame had for us and what everyone thought. Seems like we are off to a good start so far. 

Like Adame said "Am tired of always going to LA for lowrider events"

Two thumbs up Adame........


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres the info for Hart Park 

1 space is $60.00+$50.00 refundable deposit

Park is open and nobody has reserved any spaces as of now.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS 1 "SPACE" REFER TOO?OR DO YOU MEAN SECTION WHERE TO ?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 1 2006, 04:05 PM~4955651
> *WHATS 1 "SPACE" REFER TOO?OR DO YOU  MEAN SECTION WHERE TO ?
> *



1 Picnic area of the park.For up to 30 people


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 1 2006, 07:14 PM~4956798
> *1 Picnic area of the park.For up to 30 people
> *


what did they ask you if any thing


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 1 2006, 02:38 PM~4954683
> *Heres the info for Hart Park
> 
> 1 space is $60.00+$50.00 refundable deposit
> ...



Hey dont you got to live in the City of Orange to get a Permite for the park????


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Mar 2 2006, 04:49 AM~4958566
> *Hey dont you got to live in the City of Orange to get a Permite for the park????
> *


JUST TELL THEM, YOU KNOW MANNY FROM KLIQUE "ORANGE COUNTY"


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA RIGHT, AND WATCH THE PERSON HIT THE SILENT ALARM.....


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 2 2006, 09:17 AM~4959405
> *JUST TELL THEM, YOU KNOW MANNY FROM KLIQUE "ORANGE COUNTY"
> *



HAHAHAHA :biggrin: Damn DOGG you too funny man. I just notice that every time I post something you always got something funny to say about it. Fuck maybe i should say that I KNOW MANNY FROM KLIQUE "ORANGE COUNTY" They will probly be like "ummmm the guy who drives that MONTE WITH THE CURVES?"


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Mar 3 2006, 02:16 AM~4966291
> *HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  Damn DOGG you too funny man. I just notice that every time I post something you always got something funny to say about it. Fuck maybe i should say that I KNOW MANNY FROM KLIQUE "ORANGE COUNTY"    They will probly be like  "ummmm the guy who drives that MONTE WITH THE CURVES?"
> *


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Mar 3 2006, 04:16 AM~4966291
> *HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  Damn DOGG you too funny man. I just notice that every time I post something you always got something funny to say about it. Fuck maybe i should say that I KNOW MANNY FROM KLIQUE "ORANGE COUNTY"    They will probly be like  "ummmm the guy who drives that MONTE WITH THE CURVES?"
> *


Bitch! :twak: 
where's your ride?
or should I ask your camote "Lil Rob" where it's at?
[attachmentid=484804]


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

^^THIS THE VATO THAT WAS WITH NASARIO ON SAT NITES MEETING ,I THOUGHT(MY BAD ,MAYBE HE IS) HE WAS FROM UNIQUES TOO......


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2006, 06:14 PM~4971147
> *^^THIS THE VATO THAT WAS WITH NASARIO ON SAT NITES MEETING ,I THOUGHT(MY BAD ,MAYBE HE IS) HE WAS FROM UNIQUES TOO......
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2006, 04:14 PM~4971147
> *^^THIS THE VATO THAT WAS WITH NASARIO ON SAT NITES MEETING ,I THOUGHT(MY BAD ,MAYBE HE IS) HE WAS FROM UNIQUES TOO......
> *


why does uniques keep coming out your mouth do you have problem? 
let it be known you always have something stupid to say no wonder why you 
have that on your signiture


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 3 2006, 07:03 PM~4971473
> *why does uniques keep coming out your mouth do you have problem?
> let it be known  you always have something stupid to say no wonder why you
> have that on your signiture
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHO'S TALKIN CRAP ON UNIQUES,IS THEIR A PROBLEM SAYING ,"I SAW HIM WITH NASARIO",CAUSE THEIR AINT NO PEDO BETWEEN ME OR THEM,GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AT THE GATHERING FOR ADAMS STEREO SHOP, HIS MONTE WAS RIGHT NEXT TO US, THER AINT NO BEEF WITH ANYBODY...


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

whats up with that picture...og rider???
u better change your name to og groupie!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO WHO DO I SUPPOSEDLY HAVE IT WITH THEN,CAUSE NOW I'M GONNA HEAR IT FROM MY MEMBERS IN THE CLUB THAT I'M STARTIN SHIT,I THOGHT WE WERE HEAR TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER FOR EASTER AND HAVE SUM BETTER CRUZING HERE IN O.C FOR FUTURE EVENTS....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2006, 06:32 PM~4971986
> *SO WHO DO I SUPPOSEDLY HAVE IT WITH THEN,CAUSE NOW I'M GONNA HEAR IT FROM MY MEMBERS IN THE CLUB THAT I'M STARTIN SHIT,I THOGHT WE WERE HEAR TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER FOR EASTER AND HAVE SUM BETTER CRUZING HERE IN O.C FOR FUTURE EVENTS....
> *


THATS WHAT IT SHOULD BE ABOUT COMING TOGETHER AND DOING BIG THINGS IN 06 FOR THE OC AND THE KIDS OUR FUTURE.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LIKE IT WAS MENTIONED AT THE MEETING,"ITS F-UPED THAT L.A CAN HAVE A CRUZ AT A PARK(ELYSIAN) AND WE CAN'T HAVE ONE RIGHT HERE IN O.C"....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG.....DUDE... :tongue: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOK WHOS TALKING :scrutinize:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 3 2006, 06:51 PM~4971769
> *whats up with that picture...og rider???
> u better change your name to og groupie!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i see lil chorizo got his ass on here too...wassup foo


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 3 2006, 11:37 PM~4973742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i see lil chorizo got his ass on here too...wassup foo
> *


dont tell me its fucken u juan....
y u showing off that car u didnt do up...
aint that the riviera that willy sold????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2006, 06:32 PM~4971986
> *SO WHO DO I SUPPOSEDLY HAVE IT WITH THEN,CAUSE NOW I'M GONNA HEAR IT FROM MY MEMBERS IN THE CLUB THAT I'M STARTIN SHIT,I THOGHT WE WERE HEAR TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER FOR EASTER AND HAVE SUM BETTER CRUZING HERE IN O.C FOR FUTURE EVENTS....
> *


i dont know who you are but you also mentioned that "definitly no uniques" was at a meeting last year. who gives a fuck did anyone ask if they were there


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 4 2006, 04:33 AM~4974305
> *dont tell me its fucken u juan....
> y u showing off that car u didnt do up...
> aint that the riviera that willy sold????
> *


fuckin sergio man...always got soome shit to say, your a fuckin character vato,

By the way Tavo said "tell his fatass i said q-vo"


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HMM,SHOULD I RESPOND TO THIS MO........CHALE, I GOTS BETTER THINGS TO DO,MY INTERESTS RIGHT NOW IS GETTING A PLACE TO KICK IT AT ON EASTER WITH MI GENTE AND HAVE NO PEDO FROM THE PLACA, SO ALRATO NEWBIE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE THINGS ARE GETTING OFF TRACK,THE GOAL RIGHT NOW IS EASTER AND THE FUTURE EVENTS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 5 2006, 08:15 AM~4979736
> *LOOKS LIKE THINGS ARE GETTING OFF TRACK,THE GOAL RIGHT NOW IS EASTER AND THE FUTURE EVENTS
> *


TRUE THAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA ,NO REPLIES YET?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2006, 03:25 PM~4996550
> *QUE ONDA ,NO REPLIES YET?
> *


heres one its not like you guys have alot or clean cars
you guys should stay at home :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2006, 03:25 PM~4996550
> *QUE ONDA ,NO REPLIES YET?
> *


i thought you had better things to do but obliously not on your cars
your still here bye :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DON'T KNOW WHATS GOING ON WITH THE SITE,GOT KNOCKED OFF A COUPLE OF TIMES,AS FOR THE ,"NO REPLIES YET" WAS FOR REAL RIDERS, NOT NO PUNKASS NEWBIE.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2006, 03:52 PM~4996776
> *i thought you had better things to do but obliously not on your cars
> your still here bye :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: BELIEVE ME , I HAVE BETTER SHIT TO DO THAN ARGUEING WITH A LITTLE PUNK ASS NEWBIE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

A VIC MY RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR EASTER LET ME KNOW WHATS UP & RICK SAID HE WANTS TO LOOK AT YOUR WIFES RIDE TO SEE HOW MUCH TO PAINT IT,, DAMN IM TYPING YOU & YOUR CALLING ME


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

A VIC MY RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR EASTER LET ME KNOW WHATS UP & RICK SAID HE WANTS TO LOOK AT YOUR WIFES RIDE TO SEE HOW MUCH TO PAINT IT,, DAMN IM TYPING YOU & YOUR CALLING ME


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

A VIC MY RIDE SHOULD BE DONE FOR EASTER LET ME KNOW WHATS UP & RICK SAID HE WANTS TO LOOK AT YOUR WIFES RIDE TO SEE HOW MUCH TO PAINT IT,, DAMN IM TYPING YOU & YOUR CALLING ME


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2006, 04:16 PM~4996846
> *DON'T KNOW WHATS GOING ON WITH THE SITE,GOT KNOCKED OFF A COUPLE OF TIMES,AS FOR THE ,"NO REPLIES YET" WAS FOR REAL RIDERS, NOT NO PUNKASS NEWBIE.....
> *


lay it low knocked you out cause your bullshit always screws up the system
just like you ruin the lowrider game


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

A 66 DONT PAY ATTENTION TO LITTLE PUNKS HE IS JEALOUS CAUSE HE CANT GET HIS BMX HUFFY LOOKING GOOD...LOL


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 7 2006, 04:54 PM~4997067
> *A 66 DONT PAY ATTENTION TO LITTLE PUNKS HE IS JEALOUS CAUSE HE CANT GET HIS BMX HUFFY LOOKING GOOD...LOL
> *


let me guess your on a nobodys nutsack what does it make you?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA GOTTA FIND A PAINTER,LEFT A MESSAGE,HOW BOUT JESSE,IS HE GONNA GET SUM RIMS FOR HIS CUTTY?


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

I THINK SO OR I WILL LEND HIM SOME, LEE WILL HAVE HIS MONTE READY IM GETTING HIS RIMS TONIGHT, I WILL TALK TO YOU LATER IM HEADING OUT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 7 2006, 04:54 PM~4997067
> *A 66 DONT PAY ATTENTION TO LITTLE PUNKS HE IS JEALOUS CAUSE HE CANT GET HIS BMX HUFFY LOOKING GOOD...LOL
> *


NI PEDO,HATERS ALWAYS HATE ON RIDERS,DON'T HAVE TO HAVE CHROME UNDIES AND 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK TO RIDE A CLEAN RYDE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2006, 04:58 PM~4997110
> *NI PEDO,HATERS ALWAYS HATE ON RIDERS,DON'T HAVE TO HAVE CHROME UNDIES AND 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK TO RIDE A CLEAN RYDE
> *


i own bikes like you


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GETTING BACK ON TRACK...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2006, 05:50 PM~4996754
> *heres one its not like you guys have alot or clean cars
> you guys should stay at home :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

So has anybody reserved their space yet?

And don't forget the new spot kicks off this Saturday @ noon


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2006, 04:59 PM~4997125
> *i own bikes like you
> *


 :biggrin: YEA ,I OWN 1 BIKE AND HELP MY SHORTY'S(AND THE ONES IN THE CLUB)BUILD THIER'S,WITH THEIR MONEY,OTHER THAN THAT I GOTS A COUPLE OF LO RYDES, HOW BOUT YOU......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK TO THE SUBJECT AT HAND, TRYING TO GET SUM ONE OVER THIER,IS THIER GONNA BE SUM TALKING BOUT THIS AT THE NEW HANGOUT ON BRISTOL(USED TO BE BRISTOL BURGER,WHATS IT NOW)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2006, 05:58 PM~4997110
> *NI PEDO,HATERS ALWAYS HATE ON RIDERS,DON'T HAVE TO HAVE CHROME UNDIES AND 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK TO RIDE A CLEAN RYDE
> *


very true. any decent shop should be able to spray a car. try places like Fix It Collision or other High End Shops with nice booths and equipment. if you want a custom job, then might be a little harder job to find someone.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MIKE AT ADONI BODYSHOP DID MY 66,DID IT WELL,KINDA BUSY RIGHT NOW,NEXT WEEK,IF MY ADDITION TO THE HOUSE PASSES, I'LL BE SENDING HER RYDE TO THE A SHOP,NOT FOR EASTER THOUGH


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

when we gonna get together and have another meeting?man hope it doesn;t rain on sat


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS WHAT IS BEING SAID,BUT LIKE THE ONE FOR ADAMS SHOP ,IT TURNED OUT TO BE A FINE DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

whats going on


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NUTHING MUCH,LOOKING FOR INFO ON A PAINTER FOR THE LADYS 66 CAPRICE....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST GOT OFF OF WORK,RAINING,AND ITS DAMM COLD TOO,SEE WHAT HAPPENS BY 11:30....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU GUYS GOING TO THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW TOMARROW


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

So has anything gotten accomplished?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

so whats up we gonna have another meeting any time soon


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IM HEADED TO HEART PARK..


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Follow up meeting this saturday at seven p.m. Same place as the previous meeting.So either show up or dont complain because yu don't know whats going on. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 17 2006, 12:28 AM~5065784
> *Follow up meeting this saturday at seven p.m. Same place as the previous meeting.So either show up or dont complain because yu don't know whats going on. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE ,IF IT STILL RAINING,THE OWNER OF THE SHOP WILL LET THE MEETING IN SIDE?


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

HI GUYS THIS IS CHERYL FROM THE ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER OF ROLLERZ ONLY

JUST MY 2 CENTS EVERYTIME WE GET SOMETHING STARTED IN ORANGE COUNTY SOME ONE ALWAY MESSES IT UP FOR ALL OF US JUST LIKE IN-OUT ON HARBOR

BRISTOL MAIN

SHOULD I GO ON AND ON

NOT EVERY ONE CAN BE CONTROLLED TO RESPECT OTHERS CRUISE SPOT BUT MY SUGESTION FOR EASTER


EVERYONE I HEARD WILL BE GOING TO ELSIAN PARK I KNOW THATS FAR FOR MOST OF US


BUT THEN WE CAN AL CARAVAN BACK TO BRISTOL T CRUISE

I ALSO HAVE TRIED GETTING SOME PERMITS FOR SOME SPOTS

BUT ITS HARDER AND HARDER NOW


BUT IF I HAVE ANY LUCK I WILL LET YOU GUYS AL KNOW OK



MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


CHERYL MENDOZA
ROLLERZ ONLY
O.C-2-I.E  :cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUT IF WE ALL GET TOGETHER AND HOLD OUR MEMBERS ACCOUNTABLE THEN WE CAN WORK FROM THERE.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

T.T.T. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN IT UP....


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

WERES EVERYBODY AT :dunno:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 24 2006, 02:50 AM~5110546
> *WERES EVERYBODY AT :dunno:
> *


right here! :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

what up everyone


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST WAITING FOR THE WEEKEND....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ITS SUPOSE TO RAIN SUNDAY


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS KLEEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY SO WHATS UP WITH THIS WEEKEND FOR EASTER????WHERES EVERYBODY HEADED TOO???


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

its going to rain


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HART PARK HOMIE


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

this sunday......cant wait!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BRITE AND EARLY....


----------



## CARDENAS714 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 29 2006, 06:16 PM~5145339
> *JUST WAITING FOR THE WEEKEND....
> *


FUCK THIS WEEKEND IS ALL READY IN PROGRES WITH EASTER SUNDAY I BEEN OUT ON THE STREET AND NO FUCKRN PIGS ARE AROUND DAM ITS ALL FIRME uffin:


----------



## CARDENAS714 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 11 2006, 06:01 PM~5222499
> *BRITE AND EARLY....
> *


HEY OMEN AND THE VATOS FROM FLOSSIN & THE REST OF THE SUV'S CAR CLUB ARE THEY GOING TO BE PERMITED ON THE PARK???


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SUNDAY


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

RAIN IN THE FORCAST


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY ILL BE OUT THERE WHAT I DO BEST.....REPRESENTING AND TAKEING PIC'S...THEE ARTISTICS(ORANGE COUNTY AND VENTURA COUNTY) BIKE CLUB IN THE HOUSE........ :rofl:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARDENAS714_@Apr 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5227123
> *HEY OMEN  AND THE VATOS FROM FLOSSIN & THE REST OF THE SUV'S CAR  CLUB ARE THEY GOING TO BE PERMITED ON THE PARK???
> *


let them come homie!! If they bring hoochies its all good with us 
and besides they cant floss on a classic!!!! :guns:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 13 2006, 12:18 AM~5231356
> *let them come  homie!! If they bring hoochies its all good with us
> and besides they cant floss on a classic!!!!  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CARDENAS714 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 12 2006, 01:41 PM~5227901
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SUNDAY
> *


DAM ELI I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY


----------



## CARDENAS714 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 12 2006, 11:18 PM~5231356
> *let them come  homie!! If they bring hoochies its all good with us
> and besides they cant floss on a classic!!!!  :guns:
> *


SHIT NOW THAT IS FIRME TRUE TO THAT


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

a vic, i might surprise you on sunday :dunno:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Big wheels will be permitted, if there pulling a lolo ... :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 13 2006, 10:44 AM~5233545
> *Big wheels will be permitted, if there pulling a lolo ... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARDENAS714_@Apr 13 2006, 07:31 AM~5232949
> *DAM ELI I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just a couple more days...see everybody out there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT SHOULD BE ALL RIGHT,IT'S EASTER SUNDAY,IT'S GOTS TO BE SUNNY....... :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

what time are you guys gonna be there?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE WILL SEE EVERYONE BRIGHT AND EARLY HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE! NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST,KINDA CLOUDY THOU,SEE YOU VATOS AT THE PARKE, ITS ON....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

great turn out..but wheres the pictures? :dunno:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hart park was a good turn out this past easter sunday.."i was all burned out the next day, but i'll do it all again next year"  ....shout out to all the clubs that attented..see you all at the fairgrounds next week


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA, TOO BADTHE PICS CAN'T BE POSTED...


----------

